# predictive analytics



## Carolina Rocío

Hola, ¿alguien podría ayudarme a traducir al español la frase predictive analytics? Aquí va el contexto:

"*Predictive analytics*, or statistically based forecasts of futrue events and trends."  

Lo traduciría como Análisis Predictivo, pero la palabra "predictivo" no está en el diccionario de la RAE, y la verdad no conozco otra forma de expresarlo correctamente ("Análisis para predecir" me sonaría un poco raro como título).  O a lo mejor no está mal.  ¿Alguien que sepa de computadoras o tecnología de información podría decirme si existe un término para esto en español?
Gracias!


----------



## begoña fernandez

qué tal: analítica/análisis de predicción??
 Saludos
BF


----------



## Carolina Rocío

Lo máximo, gracias )


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Uy, Carolina, te va a resultar difícil conjugar los términos usados en informática con el Diccionario de la Real Academia!
Yo lo traduciría como "análisis predictivo", sin más.
Un saludito.
EVA.


----------



## Carolina Rocío

Gracias Evavigil, 
la verdad siempre es una tentación hacer eso, sólo que como no tengo mucha experiencia traduciendo no sé qué tan aceptado pueda ser... digo, en la medida de lo posible trato de tener algún respaldo, pero creo que en algún momento me va a tocar arriesgarme... gracias!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Carolina Rocío said:
			
		

> Gracias Evavigil,
> la verdad siempre es una tentación hacer eso, sólo que como no tengo mucha experiencia traduciendo no sé qué tan aceptado pueda ser... digo, en la medida de lo posible trato de tener algún respaldo, pero creo que en algún momento me va a tocar arriesgarme... gracias!



De nada, Carolina...
La mayoría de los términos de informática, como te habrás dado cuenta, se utilizan en inglés o "españolizados". No es muy buen castellano, pero por lo menos nos entendemos todos (bueno, unos más que otros)...  
Que tengas mucha suerte en el ámbito de la traducción, que siempre es fascinante y no deja de hacernos aprender cosas nuevas...
Un saludito cordial desde Madrid.
EVA.


----------



## Aserolf

Mi aportación:
*Análisis Predecibles*
Saludos!!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Creo que la más adecuada es la aportación de Eva.


----------



## Mar_SN

En la RAE (2021): 
*predictivo, va*
1. adj. Que predice o sirve para predecir. _Análisis predictivos._

2. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a la predicción. _Valor predictivo de una teoría_.


----------



## julogu

Yo diría "analítica predictiva".


----------

